# fabricar cable de comunicacion serie RS-485



## NOL (Jun 3, 2010)

Requiero la  conecxion y proceso para el montaje del cable en serie rc-485
la conexion de los pines entre el cable. Es para la conexion de un plc al hmi
espero me puedan apolla con esta sugerencia


----------



## savad (Jun 6, 2010)

oye el RC235 es diferencial y syncronico asi que no hay mucho que ver Rx a Tx en ambos sentidos . . pero alguos fabricantes hacen sus propios cables para su interface (tierra, alimentacion, señal, etc)  . . lo que te recomiendo es que veas la informacion de ambos el PLC y tu Hmi.  Si dejas info acerca de ellos, marca & modelo, te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2010)

En si la conexion es punto a punto con 2 cables sin referencia a tierra en ambientes poco ruidosos o con referencia a tierra en ambientes cargados de ruido....yo he armado mis cables RS485 con cables telefonicos y conectores RJ11 de 4 contactos.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola NOL:

Te comento que en mi trabajo estoy utilizando comunicación con RS485.
Los cables los "armé" usando tipo Par Trenzado. Yo saqué un trozo desde un cable de red ETHERNET.
Luego conecté los bornes (+) con (+) ; y (-) con (-)
A mi me ha funcionado.


----------

